# Just do it right,,,  Come on



## cda (Aug 20, 2018)

https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article216839930.html


----------



## jpranch (Aug 20, 2018)

Interesting. So a 4 story R-2 is allowed to use a 13R system. I have to wonder what triggered the requirement for a 13 system? Area? State legislation?


----------



## JCraver (Aug 20, 2018)

Why is a state insurance guy inspecting buildings?  And if he is, why isn't he under the umbrella of the State Construction Office, who already passed the buildings?  If they're self-insuring (which is what I guess to be the reason he's involved) then wouldn't/shouldn't they accept the inspection results from a different state agency? Does the insurance guy take the place of the state fire marshal - because there's no mention of him in that article at all?

It says the plans were right, but they weren't followed.  So the construction office didn't know what they were looking at?

That whole story doesn't make sense.  Too many chiefs...


----------



## jpranch (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm sure that there is a whole lot more to the story. I don't know if there is anything at their state level or perhaps amended codes that are being used? Perhaps like licenced healthcare facilities they have their own processes to follow? I would be willing to bet that someone on this forum from North Carolina could shed some light on the article.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 20, 2018)

jpranch said:


> Interesting. So a 4 story R-2 is allowed to use a 13R system. I have to wonder what triggered the requirement for a 13 system? Area? State legislation?


Failure to draftstop IBC 718..3.2 and/or 718.4.2 would be my guess


----------



## jpranch (Aug 20, 2018)

That could be? But darn... It would be cheaper to put the fire stopping in! LOL!


----------

